# Inferno Taktiken, wie bitte



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Mai 2012)

Wir haben gestern unseren ersten Fuß in Inferno gesetzt, unsere ersten champ gruppe aufm weg zum King waren 4 Zombies.
Rächer, Feuerketten, Vortex, Mauern

wir spielen Monk, Barb, Zauberer

nun kommen wir zum problem, angesaugt tot, und zwar alle. die rennen mit den ketten um einen rum und wir sterben...


ist schon jemand in inferno und erfolgreich?
wie macht ihr das? mass cc? mass hp? focusfire geht ja kaum, feuerresi für so gruppen sammeln?


----------



## xerkxes (19. Mai 2012)

Unmöglich kanns nicht sein, da Diablo auf Inferno-Schwierigkeit schon solo getötet wurde.


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Mai 2012)

Kommt sicherliche, wie bei D2 auch schon, auf die Gegnergruppe an, die man erwischt.

Außerdem ist Solo != Co-Op


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Mai 2012)

wir haben nu butcher down, aber für meinen geschmack zuviele champ grps stehen lassen. keine ahnung wie das da gehen soll... die zerreißen uns. man is ja mit 1-2 hits down teilweise. und dann so spaß wie ganze grupep immun oder alle minions permaimmun und man kann nur dmg au den elite machen. die minions rennen ungehindert rum und killen


----------



## Arosk (20. Mai 2012)

Kiten oder Doortaktik anwenden


----------



## Knallfix (20. Mai 2012)

Der Text ist nicht! von mir (Zitat aus dem B-Net Forum):


> Hier zeigt sich dann der Vorteil langjähriger D2 Erfahrung ...
> 
> Wers gezockt hat wird sich dran erinnern wie sich Baalruns nach einem Ladderreset gestalten - das Equip ist noch mäßig, die Level vielleicht noch nicht optimal
> 
> ...


----------

